# Good Universities in Guadalajara, Mexico



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am Siva Kumar. Currently living in Guadalajara. I would like to know which is the best university in Guadalajara. Google doesn't help me much in deciding a good university. :confused2:

I particular I wanted to pursue my career in Digital Animation and I am in search of good university/Institution to study. Anyone out there who has any information related to this please share with me. What is the scope of opportunities for Digital Animation in Mexico? Which Universities offer good education for Animation?


Any information would be very appreciable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

siva591 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am Siva Kumar. Currently living in Guadalajara. I would like to know which is the best university in Guadalajara. Google doesn't help me much in deciding a good university. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Probably the best all-around university in Guadalajara is the University of Guadalajara. For information about the best digital animation department, it might be best to ask someone in that field in Mexico where the best schools are. Or look at the resumés or LinkedIn profile of some Mexicans in the field and see where they went to school.

Generally speaking, if you want to best education in any field, you have to be willing to go to where ever the school is located. UNAM (Unversidad Nacional Autonoma de México) is often the best in Mexico in all fields.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

The University of Guadalajara is far from being the best school in Guadalajara. Tec de Monterrey, ITESO and the Universidad Panamericana are all considered superior to the UdG. One area that the UdG stands out is their medical school.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Tio Copas said:


> The University of Guadalajara is far from being the best school in Guadalajara. Tec de Monterrey, ITESO and the Universidad Panamericana are all considered superior to the UdG. One area that the UdG stands out is their medical school.


What fields are we talking about here? This web site (Top Universities in Mexico | 2016 Reviews & Rankings) rates Mexican universities and puts the top three as:
UNAM - Mexico City
Tec de Monterrey - Monterrey
UdeG - Guadalajara

It is not obvious from that site that a satellite campus of the Tec de Monterrey, would have the same rating as the main campus in Monterrey. I have no vested interest in the contest. In my field, geophysics, UdeG is the only entrant in Guadalajara and ranks behind UNAM and CICESE in Ensenada.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> What fields are we talking about here? This web site (Top Universities in Mexico | 2016 Reviews & Rankings) rates Mexican universities and puts the top three as:
> UNAM - Mexico City
> Tec de Monterrey - Monterrey
> UdeG - Guadalajara
> ...


I wasn't aware we were talking about specific fields since you described the UdG as the best "all-around" school. I looked at your cite and found the list very interesting. They had the Autonoma de Guadalajara at 29. That school is actually pretty pathetic.

If you ask anyone in Guadalajara about which university they would prefer (eliminating financial concerns and their chosen field of study is available at all of the schools I mentioned) I will bet over 90% will choose a school other than the UdG. Families in Guadalajara (and many other parts of the country) that can afford private universities for their children rarely send them to the UdG, with the exception being medical school. And as far as medical school, this may have changed somewhat in the past 5 years or so as I believe the Tec now has a medical school on their Guadalajara campus.

I have a child that graduated from Tec (business), another from ITESO (law) and yet another from the UdG (civil engineering). That doesn't make me an expert but it does give me some insight.

Here is a link (somewhat dated) that also compares universities in Mexico.

LAS MEJORES UNIVERSIDADES DE MÉXICO - Ranking 2012


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I just asked a recent grad for her top list in order:

Tec de monterrey
Iteso
UAG
Universidad panamericana
Universidad de guadalajara

I hope this helps. I know a few engineers from Iteso.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

This is a long shot, but, are there any Mexican schools that have computer science programs taught in English? If there are I might be interested in teaching as a giving-back thing. I have the computer science qualifications but I don't have the Spanish to teach in Spanish, and doubt I ever will.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

eastwind said:


> This is a long shot, but, are there any Mexican schools that have computer science programs taught in English? If there are I might be interested in teaching as a giving-back thing. I have the computer science qualifications but I don't have the Spanish to teach in Spanish, and doubt I ever will.


By "giving-back thing" do you mean volunteer work/no pay? Maybe you can start your own classes (similar to the Girls Who Code program in NYC). 

Have you heard of Agave Labs, their founder seems well plugged into the start-up/coding scene in Guadalajara. That could be a good venture.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

No pay, or if it was a formal university program I'd think they might pay something but so little that it wouldn't matter. I wasn't aware there was a "coding scene" in Guadalajara. I will have to see if I can learn more. But I don't think I really want to work full time, let alone start-up company hours.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

eastwind said:


> No pay, or if it was a formal university program I'd think they might pay something but so little that it wouldn't matter. I wasn't aware there was a "coding scene" in Guadalajara. I will have to see if I can learn more. But I don't think I really want to work full time, let alone start-up company hours.



I believe there is a bright start-up scene in Guadalajara (although the silicon valley level money isn't there). I believe in your cause, learning to code will be mightily important in the future. The only reason I'm teaching myself to code (apart from keeping me relevant in this highly technical business environment) is to be able to have a skillset that I believe my future kids will have. When that time comes, I will want to be able to "speak" this language with them.

Good luck in your search!


*"Guadalajara: Mexico’s second city is a Latin ‘Silicon Valley’"*
Guadalajara: Mexicoâ€™s second city is a Latin â€˜Silicon Valleyâ€™ - FT.com

*"Is Mexico the next Silicon Valley? Tech boom takes root in Guadalajara"*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...249f36-072e-11e6-bdcb-0133da18418d_story.html


----------



## zapancho (Sep 4, 2016)

Lots of people like CAAV Universidad de medios audiovisuales on Lerdo y Tejado at Chapultepec in Col Americana. They have very practical courses & lots of alums working in the fields.


----------

